# Tonight marks the first time in Crosby's career that he will play all 82 regular season games



## Lipitor (Apr 7, 2018)

https://twitter.com/penguins/status/982393333854203904


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Apr 7, 2018)

Didn't think he'd play another full season after this hit


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 7, 2018)

I've seen a lot of "greats" in my lifetime.  Old enough to remember the heyday of Barry Sanders, Barry Bonds, Bo Jackson, Michael Jordan, and Wayne Gretzsky.  Now we have Tom Brady, LeBron, Mike Trout, and Crosby.  I can say without a doubt that the only one I truly despise is Crosby.  He's a fucking dirty little petulant shit who gets away with cheap shots because he's a GENERATIONAL PLAYER but fuck him you never saw Gretzsky, Yzerman, Lemieux, Hull etc pull this bullshit


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 8, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I've seen a lot of "greats" in my lifetime.  Old enough to remember the heyday of Barry Sanders, Barry Bonds, Bo Jackson, Michael Jordan, and Wayne Gretzsky.  Now we have Tom Brady, LeBron, Mike Trout, and Crosby.  I can say without a doubt that the only one I truly despise is Crosby.  He's a fucking dirty little petulant shit who gets away with cheap shots because he's a GENERATIONAL PLAYER but fuck him you never saw Gretzsky, Yzerman, Lemieux, Hull etc pull this bullshit


 if only the zebras could notice.


----------



## TowinKarz (Apr 9, 2018)

Didn't he have a misdiagnosed concussion for most of last year? Or the year before that? the one where he couldn't stay on the ice and they eventually found out he had like a neck issue or something that was just as bad if not worse?


----------

